# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  الحاج ماهي السنن التي يستحب له أن يتقرب بها إلى الله في الصلاة في الحج؟

## مهرة القصر

؛؛~ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ~؛؛
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سُئِل الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله 

الحاج ما هي السنن التي يستحب له أن يتقرب بها إلى الله في الصلاة في الحج,
وهل منها صلاة السنن الرواتب, وصلاة قيام الليل, خاصة أيام منى؟

أيام منى، يصلي الفريضة فقط، النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي الفريضة ولا يزيد عليها، 
إلا الفجر، كان يصلي سنتها ثنتين قبلها، 
وإلا التهجد في الليل لا بأس أن يتهجد بالليل، المسافر وغير المسافر، الحاج وغير الحاج، 
أما بقية التطوعات، تركها أفضل في أيام الحج، في يوم عرفة وفي أيام التشريق.
وفي السفر سماحة الشيخ؟ 
وفي السفر كذلك، الأفضل ترك الرواتب سنة الظهر والمغرب والعشاء والعصر، إلا سنة الفجر،
لكن له أن يصلي الضحى، سنة الضحى باقية، والتهجد في الليل كذلك، النبي صلى الضحى وهو مسافر يوم الفتح -عليه الصلاة والسلام-، صلاة الضحى مشروعة في السفر والحضر، والوتر كذلك، والتهجد في الليل، وسنة الفجر كذلك.
إذا كان السفر أكثر من أربعة أيام يا شيخ؟ هل له أن يأتي بالرواتب؟
إذا كانت الإقامة؟ نعم 
إذا نوى إقامة أكثر من أربعة أيام يتم، في محله، إذا بعث بلدا أو منـزلا، يريد أن يقيم فيه أكثر من أربعة أيام، عند الأكثرين يتم، وبعض أهل العلم يقولون: ما دام في نية السفر له القصر ولو طالت المدة، ولو كانت أكثر من أربعة أيام، لما جاء في الأحاديث من إطلاق أنه قصر وقد أقام أكثر، بقي في مكة تسع عشرة يوما وهو يقصر، وأقام في تبوك عشرين يوما وهو يقصر -عليه الصلاة والسلام-، قالوا: فهذا يدل على أن المسافر ما لم ينوي الإقامة المطلقة فإنه يقصر، واحتجوا بهذا. والجمهور يقولون إنه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أقام في مكة وفي تبوك، إقامة لم ينوها لا يدري متى يتيسر له السفر، فهذا يقصر، فلو أن الإنسان نزل منـزلاً ولا يدري متى يرتحل، ينتظر جماعة يوفدون إليه، أو ينتظر شيئا آخر ولا يدري متى يرتحل، فهذا يقصر ولو أقام شهور، لأنه ما يدري متى يرتحل، وهذا هو الذي حمل عليه الجمهور إقامة النبي في تبوك وفي مكة، يعني هل أقام لإزالة آثار الشرك في مكة، وقام في تبوك، على نية غزو الروم، ثم يسر الله له الرجوع ولم يمض، فحمله الجمهور، على أن هذه الإقامة لم يعزم عليها بل هو متردد وينتظر شيئا.

الموقع الرسمي لسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيزبن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه 
عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## ام السنافي

جزاج الله خير اختى الغاليه..

----------


## مهرة القصر

> جزاج الله خير اختى الغاليه..


وجزاكم المولى عني من الخير فوق ماتستحقون ،،

----------


## USA Online

بالتوفيق

----------


## ( الغروب )



----------


## مهرة القصر

واياك .. ومنورهـ

----------


## crazy blog

رحم الله ابن باز .. 

جزاك الله خيراً .. جعله في موازين حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## ( الغروب )



----------


## مهرة القصر

رحم الله ابن باز .. 

جزاك الله خيراً .. جعله في موازين حسناتك ان شاء الله

اللهم آمين .. واياك غناتي ونورتي ،،

----------


## مهرة القصر

( الغروب )

جزاك الله خيرا .. اسعدني مرورك

----------


## bsmti

أتمنى ان تذكريني بالأيام الفضيلة بأن يمن الله لي بالشفاءاللهم احفظ حجاج بيتك الكرام ولا تراجعهم الى ديارهم إلا وانت قد كتبت وقبلت حجتهم يا كريم

----------


## مهرة القصر

البسك الله لباس العافيه .. 

باسم الله الشافي 
باسم الله المعافي 
باسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء 
وهو السميع العليم
اللهم داوه بدوائك 
واشفه بشفائك 
واغنه بفضلك عمن سواك
~~~~~
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك

أسعدني مروركـ ،،

----------

